# Tofu



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

So never really tried any just bought some, opened the box because to be honest I hadnt any idea what the stuff even looked like lol. Looks like a block of playdough.... What am I gonna do with it? Do you just fry the stuff in sauces and spices....? Can you mash it up like cottage cheese and make desserts? Checking back in a hour I expect to be wow'd :thumb:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Mighty.Panda said:


> So never really tried any just bought some, opened the box because to be honest I hadnt any idea what the stuff even looked like lol. Looks like a block of playdough.... What am I gonna do with it? Do you just fry the stuff in sauces and spices....? Can you mash it up like cottage cheese and make desserts? Checking back in a hour I expect to be wow'd :thumb:


Depends what kind of tofu you bought....


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

try google 'tofu recipes'


----------



## hujihu (Aug 4, 2012)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> try google 'tofu recipes'


Yes, it's good idea.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

There's two types; the hard one you've bought and silken tofu - they're useful for different things. With the curd (firm stuff) it's best to marinade it overnight to help get some flavour into it. When I was vegetarian I tried a number of things with it, but to be hoenst, I was never really sold on it. And now I avoid soya so probably won't ever have it again. The pre-flavoured stuff is nice...you can buy packs of pre cut and flavoured chunks.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Braised tofu is by far the best way to cook it, takes a bit of effort but well worth it.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Is this the same kind of thing as Quorn?

I once had Quorn Lasagne made for me by a vegetarian friend of mine, told her I would try anything once expecting it to be foul, but it was actually really nice and couldn't really tell the difference between traditional lasagne made with minced beef.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Is this the same kind of thing as Quorn?
> 
> I once had Quorn Lasagne made for me by a vegetarian friend of mine, told her I would try anything once expecting it to be foul, but it was actually really nice and couldn't really tell the difference between traditional lasagne made with minced beef.


No, quorn is a sort of fungus, tofu is made from soya beans.

I love quorn!! I lived off the stuff when I was vegetarian.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks, I feel better now knowing I ate fungus instead of beef!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Thanks, I feel better now knowing I ate fungus instead of beef!


Haha...it's specifically grown for consumption and meeting amino acid needs


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Katy said:


> Haha...it's specifically grown for consumption and meeting amino acid needs


I know beef is, it's the fungus I'm worried about!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Just saw this on the list and thought I'd jump in because I'm an opinionated, bored bastard :laugh: seems it was actually made by me many moons ago though..... Well truthfully after my initial tofu experience I've not tried it since... Agree though Quorn products aren't actually that bad, annoyingly though they are more expensive than real meat :/ I use Quorn mince with regular mince sometimes because I'm weird..


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> I know beef is, it's the fungus I'm worried about!


You knew I was referring to Quorn yeah?



Mighty.Panda said:


> Just saw this on the list and thought I'd jump in because I'm an opinionated, bored bastard :laugh: seems it was actually made by me many moons ago though..... Well truthfully after my initial tofu experience I've not tried it since... Agree though Quorn products aren't actually that bad, annoyingly though they are more expensive than real meat :/ I use Quorn mince with regular mince sometimes because I'm weird..


My ex's family used to use soya mince rather than beef mince and they weren't vegetarian.

Since eating meat again I have still sometimes gone for some ready to eat Quorn snacks because I like it. It is expensive though compared to meat yeah! And I buy free-range meat!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

As Katy said Marinate it over night or it will not have any taste other than the spices on the surface.

I like to put chilli soy sauce and lime on mine. yummy!


----------

